

JavaScript Web Apps (O'Reilly Rough Cuts) - 50% off - maccman
http://oreil.ly/muXQu2

======
maccman
Use the code DDM92 to get it for $13.99

------
weepy
the owl is awesome !

------
smbrtz
sweet!

